
The Star Wars API Got a GraphQL Makeover - mlukaszczyk
https://graphcms.com/blog/the-star-wars-api-just-got-a-makeover
======
sorenbs
This is great! I use the star wars api all the time to demonstrate the power
of GraphQL :-) Will use this endpoint going forward.

------
sorenbs
Was this made entirely with GraphCMS?

~~~
mlukaszczyk
Hey, this is Michael from GraphCMS! The basic schema of the project was
created with GraphCMS, which will give you the hosted GraphQL backend for your
application. Having the initial project structure in place will allow you to
easily create content via the rich editor interface. Since the generated
GraphQL API also allows write operations, we created a short import script for
the original Star Wars API :)

